# what color are my girls?



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

When I got them they looked chocolate but now they look like this. Also can someone judge their confirmation for me? I'll post better pictures but what angle should I take them from?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5626568618/


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Black. Black rats with recessives tend to have a brownish color that darkens up with their adult coat (then rusts when they get older.)

Why are you asking about their conformation?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't even see a very bad black...chocolate is a very specific colour, and is rare as heck now, even with breeders, so most rats are just a browned out black, not a chocolate. I do see silvering on the back though


----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

The silvering is new  I show horses so I was interested in showing rats if they have any in ny...


----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

What do you mean by recessives? Colors traits both? If I started a confirmation thread could the more experienced users tell me which have good vs which have bad traits? That way I would be able to judge my own


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I was referring to colors. There are a lot of genes that while the rats color will be black, it will be dulled due to them.

I think reading the standards, and seeing some sample judging cards may help. This isn't a breeders forum, so most of us aren't experts at this kind of thing. Especially when it comes to more difficult colors, like say a cinnamon. Then to complicate it further, different rat clubs have slightly different standards (ie some prefer more reddish cinnamons, darker blues, etc). Confirmation is even harder, especially through pictures.

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm
http://www.rmca.org/Standard/Rat/#example

Feel free to go to a show, just don't be surprised if you don't place.

If you are looking to show, an ethical breeder may be able to help you, but please do not go through a breeder if you aren't familiarized with the rat breeder red flags, the vast majority of breeders are not ethical.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It won't let me modify? Anyway I meant to add that going to shows would let you see in person what a show quality rat looks like.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

looks black to me too .


----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you  are there any afrma shows in ny? Maybe I was mistaken but it looked like they are all in California...


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah no AFRMA shows in NY. I believe there used to be RMCA shows in the NE, but RMCA doesn't do shows anymore because people were lying about QTing just to get a **** ribbon . I suggest joining the NYC rat meet up group (it's a yahoo group, should come up in a search engine) as they will know about shows.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

jetta360 said:


> Thank you  are there any afrma shows in ny? Maybe I was mistaken but it looked like they are all in California...


Although "AFRMA" stands for "American Fancy ......." it is really a very localized club. ALL shows are held in ONE location. Not even throughout California, but only ONE building in ONE city (actually, I don't think its even a real city... I think its a town).


----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there no national rat club?


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

jetta360 said:


> Is there no national rat club?


There is no national rat club in the US. The only clubs in the US are local only.


----------

